# Forum deal - Expobar Office Leva 1 Boiler,Plumbed, Rotary Pump ex demo £650



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

OFFICE LEVA EB-61 1 GR

Mini Semi-Automatic espresso coffee machine with 1 group EB-61 with lever, made of bronze of the hightest quality and copper boiler with 1,5 litres capacity with heat exchanger. Machine is plumbed use only and is fitted with an internal rotary pump. One steam tap and one hot water tap. Has been used for a couple of demos on trade shows but in fantastic condition.

£650 delivered to a Forum member - once it's gone, it's gone!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Did this go and if not is it Inc vat Please?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry Jon - just seen your post!! No, still available! I am not VAT registered (not big enough yet to warrant it!!) so I can't charge any VAT on my sales. £650 is total price including delivery.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll take this please Andy. I'm just about to reply to your pm.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Rob! Just sent pm with details.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Great deal, shame I wasn't a tank fed version for me


----------

